# Tunze 6015- magnet rust



## MPreston (Nov 11, 2013)

Good afternoon,

"its been too long"

Question for all those Tunze users out there. 

Have you noticed that the magnet has started to rust?
I noticed it a few days ago when I took my 6015s out of the tank to clean them. The gap between the magnet and the housing is starting to rust- not a good sign and NOT good for my fishy friends. 

Has anyone else encountered this and if so what was the action you took?
Its not like I can dip them in CLR and as much I would like to; I cant run out and replace them right away.

Tank is doing fine- no sign of stress due to it, other than my stress level.

Thank you in advance. 

MP


----------

